# Alam mo, mahal na mahal kita talaga



## zuk461

Hello to all, 

More sweet words from my lady, I would appreciate for Someone to translate it to English for me

ALAM MO, MAHAL NA MAHAL KITA TALAGA..Maniwala ka man o sa hindi basta tapat ako  sa'yo aking MAHAL


----------



## zuk461

My own research gives me

Tell you, really love you, truly, 

The second bit says something about not being together


----------



## biankita

zuk461 said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> More sweet words from my lady, I would appreciate for Someone to translate it to English for me
> 
> ALAM MO, MAHAL NA MAHAL KITA TALAGA..Maniwala ka man o sa hindi basta tapat ako  sa'yo aking MAHAL



The sentence is correct in essense, but the usage, especially if you are talking to a native speak can sound awkward. Well, not really awkward, but saying it makes one sound either too poetic or old-fashioned.

Translation in essense is:
You know... I really, really love you... Believe it or not, I'm being very true to you, my love.

*Alam mo,* - You know..., Let me tell you..., You know what?
*Mahal na mahal kita talaga* - I really, really love you. This is more correct than "I love you very, very much' though because your lady friend used 'talaga' or 'truly' or 'really'. You can also use 'I love you very, very much' but that generally omits the word 'talaga' and can be just said as 'Mahal na mahal kita.'
*Maniwala ka man o sa hindi* - Believe it or not
*basta *- just because; just. It's kind of hard to give a hard translation if used in this context, but the usage is correct. Basta here is being used to make is sound like "Believe it out not... Well, I'm being true to you."
* tapat ako sa'yo *- I'm being true to you. I'm true to you. Tapat literally means 'in front' like 'across the street'. But in this context, it means 'I'm being upfront'
*aking Mahal* - my love.


----------



## zuk461

Thanks biankita

You know I think they way you interpreted this is a lot like how my lady would have said it in English. 

and I'm happy I got the meaning of the first sentence... but I was way off on the second..

I told my girl what I thought it meant and she replied with some of what she meant. as follows

"What tapat mean. Say, i'm faithful" And HONEST
Says that I'm faithful for you..As TAPAT AKO SAYO..

Thanks for your help


----------



## biankita

That's the reason why I placed in "being upfront" as part of the tapat sa yo. It's can be very vague in terms of definition and you really have to take it into context. It generally indicates that... you're being open, honest, '(i'm being) true (to you)', (yes) faithful (too).


----------

